# Some of our recent work and updates - BMW Z4, Golf GTI, VW Transporter and more!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Firstly sincerest apologies for not posting any write ups for a while - I've had a few personal issues of late and have been extremely busy so have struggled to find the time. I thought I'd merge some of our recent work into a single thread to give a flavour of what we've been up to - normal service will resume on the write up front from this week 

First up we have this Mk5 Golf GTI in Candy White, which we've seen before nearly a year ago. It was booked in for a light correction and some decent protection in the form of Wolfs Hard Body:


DSC01235 by RussZS, on Flickr

A lot of fallout was present on the rear of the car!!


DSC01237 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01239 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was largely in great condition still but the entire car was machined with Rupes Zephir and Yellow Polishing Pad to restore the gloss and remove the light wash marring which was present. This was followed by an IPA wipedown, then Wolfs Hard Body:


DSC01249 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01253 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01255 by RussZS, on Flickr

New MCC plates:


DSC01271 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01279 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01283 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01284 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01287 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01288 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01291 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01292 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01298 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01300 by RussZS, on Flick

Next up we have this stunning BMW Z4 which was in for a light correction and was finished with Swissvax's Shield wax:


DSC01317 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01339 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01344 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01348 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01353 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01354 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01363 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01377 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01403 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01406 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01411 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01413 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01417 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we had in a stunning VW Transporter Sport Line in Candy White which was machined with Rupes Zephir, IPA wipedown then Wolfs Hard Body again:


DSC01449 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01451 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01453 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01455 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01457 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01460 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01462 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01463 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01465 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01470 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we had a returning customer who wanted his A3 debadging and a further layer of Hard Body applying:


DSC01207 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01208 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01210 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01212 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01214 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01216 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01218 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01220 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01222 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01224 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01230 by RussZS, on Flickr

We've also worked on a couple of Astra's and a stunning 3.2 V6 A3 today, write ups on those will follow next week, along with a few bits from our friends at Spray Station.

We have supported local business AKC Signs with their sponsored vehicle wrap - so the owner Chris has wrapped his own L200 in Pink for Breast Cancer Awareness month so we, along with Concours Car Care and number of other local businesses sponsored the wrap with all proceeds (£2000+ as of last week!!) going to Cancer Research UK:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

We've also been looking at new properties potentially and also talking to other local companies about supporting an increase in demand with a larger, nicer working area. This one has great potential:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, we have an RS Clio 182, a brand new Porsche Panamera in for a Protection Detail and the worlds only RHD Fisker Tramonto in for paintwork at SS then a full correction detail!!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading.

Russ.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Great work as per usual work Russ.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That golf gti looks very glossy


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Some nice firewood there russ:thumb:


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Great work mate, absolutely stunning as always!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As expected, impressive work


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

get the fisker write up soon russ, that things looks incredible

that unit looks huge too alot of potential in there for sure


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ, really love that Z4


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

very nice Russ!


----------



## tichy (Feb 27, 2011)

great work as ever !


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing as usual!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Some lovely work on show again Russ, love the Transporter and the Golf!!! White's not easy to make look great but both look awesome!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

You, my friend, are an inspiration! Keep doing what you're doing! :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Great as ever, Russ. Business sounds like it's booming for you, with the updates on wheel refurbs and paint - good on you, well deserved


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Those cars look fantastic! Have you Russ tried Hard Body some soft japanese paints? Does it offers any better protection than BW for that kind of paint?


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like you've been busy anyway, cracking work on some very interesting cars Russ...

Good work!

Chris.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ the white golf looks stunning


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

as always fantastic work Russ


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

love the finish on the golf, especially the last 2 shots in the car park - feel like I could swim in the paintwork finish:thumb:

btw I like the angle of pic taken of the debaging


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

More stunning work Russ......


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning results Russ.

How did you get on with the Transporter? I detailed one last week and it nearly killed me. Lol.


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Those monzas are looking amazing Russ! Freshly refurbed or wrapped in cotton wool?


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Great work there. Love the finish on the GTI


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> Stunning results Russ.
> 
> How did you get on with the Transporter? I detailed one last week and it nearly killed me. Lol.


HARD work! I think I put in near 20 hours over 2 days! BIIIIG things aren't they!!



TANNER23 said:


> Those monzas are looking amazing Russ! Freshly refurbed or wrapped in cotton wool?


Thank you!! Very well looked after indeed!! The are the later style from the Mk6 GTI.

Thanks all as always! 

Russ.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work there Russ , on all those cars especially the Z4 :thumb:

Mario*


----------

